# Oriental "Show-You" sauce bottle with original label.



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 14, 2015)

Around from 1924 to 1963, Oriental was one of the first Shoyu, or Soy-Sauce, makers in America. Read more on this old thread. It's both paper-label and embossed.  According to a second-hand source on the MSU archaeology page, this bottle came in 3 sizes (mine is a 9-oz.) I believe mine to be 1940s.  They seem to be very rarely seen (1 I saw online) with the original label. Bottle's common usually, though.  One sold lacking the back label completely, of which I believe might have held a coupon-- hence why most of mine is also missing.  I couldn't resist the light risk at $3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I actually had to do 'label-surgery' to keep it together. Handling it was a danger-- so imagine how it fared both many hands (likely) in the store and a 12-mile ride back home via bike.  Real color of the glass seen here. Overall, it's in very rough shape; but if the bottle goes for 4+ dollars... The label should raise that.  It also has just a little original product saved in its interior, preserved by a cork broken in the mouth.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 14, 2015)

Cool, Never seen the label before, I dug a few of those in a 19teens-20's dump before. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 14, 2015)

I linked your old thread on it (one) in the first blue text.  Label seems rare.


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 14, 2015)

Nice Robert ! Columbia city is a small town. That should be a plus. Looks like it had a screw cap ? Maybe you can find one to fit it. On the right side of the label does it say "for chop-sue" ? Mitch


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 14, 2015)

I don't have a Worthpoint account, so I do not know how much the other labeled one went for. e-Bay sold an unlabeled one for $4 recently. Left:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Right indeed does, amigo:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's "For Meat & Fish" and "For Chop Suey" as well, Goodman.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 14, 2015)

No Screw cap on mine. Mine had to be from the 20's. Maybe Spirit Bear has a early 60's screw cap? LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 14, 2015)

I have a lot of caps, Hemi. I haven't tested any but could dig out a bunch of screw-caps from the '40s+. Most are labeled, though. I have one from an old whiskey-- metal cap-- I might try. Nothing on it. Even then, I know where I could dig a bunch from the '40s-'50s. But I just filled in that pit last week. Hah hah!  Still not the original cap, though.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm talking about your bottle, not actual caps.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 14, 2015)

I am confused. We're talking about finding a screw-cap for the bottle, yes?  I'd need one from the 1940s for it.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 14, 2015)

NO, We are talking about my Oriental bottle being a older 1920's blob or cork top (NOT screw cap) And your newer Oriental bottle being a newer Screw cap version of my bottle. LEON.  P.S. at least thats what i was talking about.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 14, 2015)

goodman1966 said:
			
		

> ... Looks like it had a screw cap ? Maybe you can find one to fit it...





			
				hemihampton said:
			
		

> ....Maybe Spirit Bear has a early 60's screw cap? ...


 Looks like it's talking on adding a cap-- to me.  1940s seems to be where the blob-style cut off.This label, by the paper and ink, looks pre-1960s to me.  But I see where the confusion cut in. Following the flow, it looks like we're talking about caps.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 14, 2015)

Yes, I can see the confusion, I forgot to be more specific, I guess I should of said maybe spirit beer has a early 60's screw cap bottle. I left the bottle part out, my mistake. I'll try to be more specific next time. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 14, 2015)

I'd have gotten it if it weren't for the mention of it not having a cap. Sorry, man. LOL.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 14, 2015)

I was replying back to goodman before you responded with your pic as I was typing. He was calling your bottle a screw cap bottle. I didn't even pay attention to him saying you oughta find a screw cap for it. LEON.


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sorry if I confused things. I was talking about finding a cap for Roberts bottle. Would like to see a pic of yours too Leon.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 15, 2015)

Hey, it's cleared now. If I were on my real computer I'd pull up an appropriate cute or funny pic, but alas: I am not. Thanks for responses, all!


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 15, 2015)

hmmmmmm


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 15, 2015)

[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 15, 2015)

Is that Leon's cat? LOL. Here's a good response to that one: 

    Goodman:


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 15, 2015)

Nope, I just thought it was funny !


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 15, 2015)

It is. [8D] LOL.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 15, 2015)

[]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 15, 2015)

Dog or llama? Lol-- er, Woof.


----------



## sunrunner (Jul 18, 2015)

their fairly common in the smaller size ,in 1920s and 30s sits  .


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 18, 2015)

The glass bottle itself is common, but my research says that the labels are hard to find.


----------

